
Creating a smart alternative to 'CD' command - bhupesh
https://bhupesh-v.github.io/creating-a-smart-alternative-to-cd/
======
PaulHoule
CD on windows concatenates space separated name parts with spaces to make
names with spaces. So you can frequently CD to a filename with spaces without
messing around with quotes.

Since CD only takes on argument there is no reason why a shell like bash
couldn't support that too.

